# Tile wall transitions



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

How do you guys normally run tile into a regular painted wall. I have the outside of a shower wall partition and an stumped as to what would look the best.

Would you space it and grout it?

Use a piece of stainless tile trim to finish it off?

Would you ever use caulk to finish it?


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

www.schluter.com has some perfect edging materials if bullnose tiles are not available.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Spencer said:


> How do you guys normally run tile into a regular painted wall. I have the outside of a shower wall partition and an stumped as to what would look the best.
> 
> Would you space it and grout it?
> 
> ...



It's would be considered "hackish" to just leave the unfinished edge or to use caulk or (gasp) grout.

You should use a profile as Kev suggested or bullnose tile. I can tell you the Schluter profiles are much cheaper that the specialty tile bullnose pieces.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

angus242 said:


> It's would be considered "hackish" to just leave the unfinished edge or to use caulk or (gasp) grout.
> 
> You should use a profile as Kev suggested or bullnose tile. I can tell you the Schluter profiles are much cheaper that the specialty tile bullnose pieces.


 
Check out Schluter Rondec (rounded) and Quadec (square) profiles. They are available in a lot of different finishes and also have inside and outside corners that look much better than mitres in some applications.


----------

